# Having a problem with HOT SPLIT transfers



## cleafc (Oct 8, 2015)

My first time using hot split transfers.

Im using a manual press.

* I preheat the tshirt
* Have the correct temperature set
* Correct time set
* Medium pressure set

After pressing on the hot split transfer, parts of the transfer will not stick. I also have a hard time pulling off the paper.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

My "guess" is that the transfers are not properly cured.....Where did they come from?....


----------



## cleafc (Oct 8, 2015)

Springhill wholesale


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Custom transfers or stock?....If they are stock, is there a chance they are not "fresh"?...


----------



## cleafc (Oct 8, 2015)

stock transfers


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Are they "closeout" designs?....If they are getting old you may need much more pressure.....


----------



## cleafc (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes closeouts, what about the temp?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you checked the temperature of your press with a probe?...
RPK-PYRMTR : Digital Pyrometer & Surface Probe Kit : Geo Knight & Co Inc

Are you covering the transfer with silicone?....If so, that can reduce your temperature significantly.....I never cover any transfers I apply....


----------



## cleafc (Oct 8, 2015)

im not covering the transfer. This what it look like when i pull the papper off.

https://twitter.com/soccertofollow/status/652141936069881856


----------

